# Cities around the world with the best distant skyline view



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Updated 7-28-2005*

Feel free to pick your favorite 3 cities that has the best distant skyline views
TOP 3 Distant Skylines in the world from the City VS City thread voting result:
The voting takes place in this thread, please feel free to pick the best! 
#1 Chicago:








































http://mishami.image.pbase.com/u29/...fromWarrenDunesAcrossLakeMichigan_800X600.jpg

















































































#2 Toronto:

















































































#3 NYC:

















Rest of best contenders' distant skylines around the world submitted by forumers in alphbetical order:
Atlanta

















Bangkok









Belo Horizonte(south american)









Dubai









Frankfurt









Gold coast city









Hong Kong

















Houston









KL









LA

















Makati









Manila









Melbourne

















Recife









San Fran

















































Sao Paulo









Seattle









Seoul









Shengzen









Singapore









Taipei









Tel Aviv









Vancouver


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Feel free to post your favorite city with this kind of skyline view!


----------



## GeneO (Jul 27, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful photos, great job.


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

very nice pics,,
im impressed and glad to see Gold Coast there


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

SUNNI said:


> very nice pics,,
> im impressed and glad to see Gold Coast there


Thanks, I also like that gold coast city view too!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

where is the other, longer thread?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> where is the other, longer thread?


hey,the original is in the City VS City, where you can vote for the best, here you are welcome to post any realted distant skyline pics,like sao paulo and of course the best Novo Hamburgo.


----------



## Chris121091 (Mar 27, 2005)

You Forgot Atlanta.


----------



## auslankan (Jun 11, 2005)

Chicago
NYC
HK


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Another Awesome pic of Manila Skyline from a Distant View of a Condominium...


----------



## hopespire (Jun 18, 2005)

Chicago is by far the best!

Honestly though, it all depends on the quality of the photographs (i.e., the angle, the color, the atmosphere, etc.)
Chicago has the best skyline. The San Francisco picture is very nice too, with the clouds, and the Golden Gate bridge (the third SF pictures above).


----------



## Chris121091 (Mar 27, 2005)

Chicagos is great, and Atlanta, and Bangkok, and Manila, and the GOld Coast one too.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Manila Skyline Can be seen a mile away!









Distant view from an American-Philippine World War Cemetery


----------



## Chris121091 (Mar 27, 2005)

Most city's whose skyline have a little bit of height can be seen from more than a mile.

I took this pic from 9 miles away at a hotel in Atlanta near the Airport.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^^^^^^
Wow, thanks guys, you all are the best and I am glade you all love this kind of view! Some of them are really nice so I will put the best up on the list.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh, BTW, ATL, I see you comming!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Chris121091 said:


> You Forgot Atlanta.


Chris, these two ATL's distant skyline are the view that I am talking about! Great find man! ATL has spoken!


----------



## Chris121091 (Mar 27, 2005)

That's good! Atlanta can reasonably compare to the Skyscraper Capitol.


----------



## zimna8080 (Jul 1, 2004)

Vancouver's skyline is pretty impressive from far away, it's huge. When you get close you realize that it's pretty bland and unappealing as far as anchor buildings go. I'd say it's much much better from far off.


----------



## Chris121091 (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you have any pics of Vancouver?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^^^^
Yea, Vancouver skyline is another awsome one too!
Chris, vancouver skyline is in my collection for the distant on the top! I am still waiting more of this kind contributing from our forumers. So anyone gotem please feel free to share with us. I will update the list if it qualifies!


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

skyscraper city in fog is very interesting


----------



## Allan (May 4, 2004)

what about this one?

ISTANBUL, Turkey


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Allan said:


> what about this one?
> 
> ISTANBUL, Turkey



^^^^^^^^^^^
Awsome looking of Istanbul in da distant! Kinda remind me of San Fran with that skyline all over the flat hills. Good find, thank!


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

:eek2:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Great pictures! I like Chicago's the most.


----------



## maconahey (Mar 13, 2005)

^ I am a big fan of Chicago's as well.

Here's one of Dallas


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Makati CBD, Metro Manila view from the southernmost city in the metro (from the Philippine Forum)








Skyline only 








Ortigas CBD, Metro Manila, Viewpoint is from a flyover on C5 the circumferential road to the south of the city. (from aidan.co.uk)


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

awesome manila skyline/s -makati and ortigas


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

richpol said:


> Makati CBD, Metro Manila view from the southernmost city in the metro (from the Philippine Forum)


^^^^^^^^^
Makati really suprises me again with da distant view like this! Awsome finds richpol, I will put this one on the first page.


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

SYDNEY

Taken from the forumers on Ozcrapers


----------



## tarandato (Jul 4, 2005)

Based from the pictures, the best skylines are those of Chicago and Istanbul.

On the homefront (Metro Manila), I like the Ortigas skyline as seen from Fort Bonifacio at the junction of McKinley and the main thoroughfare of Fort Bonifacio.


----------



## Slammed0 (Oct 30, 2003)

Excellent Pics and Excellent Post!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^^^^^^^
Great posts of Sydney's astounishing outer beauty in da distant, it sure is an eye-opener for everyone here! :runaway: 

Also, that explains why sydney is currently sitting securely on the #4 spot after #1 Chicago, #2 Toronto and #3 NYC in da best distant metro skyline view around the world. You can vote for the best here!  

Alright, I will update the sydney on the first page, thanks a lot!


----------



## Allan (May 4, 2004)

Another picture from Istanbul. It is not really a distant view, but i just like this shot:


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

Wow Allen.I like that Istambul shot.

Ive crossed that bridge before


----------



## hyacinthus (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

How far is "distant"?

Chicago's probably but this ain't bad...
http://www.pbase.com/alex1030/image/30296103

http://www.pbase.com/alex1030/image/40417504

http://www.pbase.com/alex1030/image/29672643

*Can't seem to load up the pics...*


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Ok, here is the obligitory pics of London..hehe

The skylines not great but imagine what it will be like in 10 years time when a few of those proposed building are built.

I took it from Alexandra Palace, about 10 miles from the centre...


----------

